# cookie monster



## barrel/goatgirl (Aug 20, 2010)

this is my goat Cookie monster, cookie for short.we had our first show on Friday. We placed 3rd in showmanship, 7th in ring a and 6th in ring b. he wasn't eating or drinking tough, so i drinched him before ring b and gave him some hay. by the time we showed though he had sucked in again. I figured out how to show him off better though so i hope i can do better with him. So proud of him.. if anyone has any sugestions, all help wanted, thanks


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Handsome boy! Congrats on the placings, you both did well :clap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats - he is cute

as to making him look good -- thats a year long thing and not something you change in a matter of days or even hours.


----------



## barrel/goatgirl (Aug 20, 2010)

ok, i don't show again for another month is there anything i can do, to get to fill out a little, he is back on hay and grass, we run him a mile a day and he pulls 10 pounds for 5 minutes or so.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Goats wont build muscle by just jogging, they need to have adrenaline to build it faster and more efficiently, some people use track/herding dogs, 4 wheelers or something to scare them and get them sprinting. I watched a video somewhere that you want an Arnold Schwarzenegger goat, big and strong, he did that by short reps, while a leaner.. Lance Armstrong who bikes miles and miles every day, he's small and lean because of endurance... maybe i can find that video


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

Cookie is a cutie! Good luck at your next show


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

He's very cute! Congrats on the placing! Off of what Katrina said, I remember looking on youtube once out of curiosity to get info on showing goats <my kids want to get into 4-H>, and saw a segment on getting your goat fit for showing. They used herding dogs to run the goats. 
BUT... if your like us...we don't have a dog.... But I am guessing others might be able to give some suggestions?

What about beet pulp? I know I've heard some people use that as well. 
Wouldn't a bit of grain be good for him as well? I am learning too, and want to be able to help my kids when they get ready to do this


----------



## barrel/goatgirl (Aug 20, 2010)

AlaskaBoers said:


> Goats wont build muscle by just jogging, they need to have adrenaline to build it faster and more efficiently, some people use track/herding dogs, 4 wheelers or something to scare them and get them sprinting. I watched a video somewhere that you want an Arnold Schwarzenegger goat, big and strong, he did that by short reps, while a leaner.. Lance Armstrong who bikes miles and miles every day, he's small and lean because of endurance... maybe i can find that video


 We actualy sit on the tail gate of my dads truck with a halter on them and then waits tied to there harnesses, and the run for 5 minutes then we take the waites off and finish a mile, then to cool them off we walk them backwards one lap, so a 1/10 of a mile then they pretty much just fallow us around while we do chores


----------



## barrel/goatgirl (Aug 20, 2010)

HoosierShadow said:


> He's very cute! Congrats on the placing! Off of what Katrina said, I remember looking on youtube once out of curiosity to get info on showing goats <my kids want to get into 4-H>, and saw a segment on getting your goat fit for showing. They used herding dogs to run the goats.
> BUT... if your like us...we don't have a dog.... But I am guessing others might be able to give some suggestions?
> 
> What about beet pulp? I know I've heard some people use that as well.
> Wouldn't a bit of grain be good for him as well? I am learning too, and want to be able to help my kids when they get ready to do this


he gets a half a scoop of N-timidater, 1 cup of animax. for grain and a handful of hay twice a day. when he isnt drawn in he looks amazing and i would stand to do good if i could build a little muscle in his front end, and find out how to get him to drink at shows. we will show State Fair at the end of the month, and that will be his third show, any ideas of how i could make him calmer. and not so needy at shows. at our first show he cried if i left him so i sat with him all day.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Sounds like a good routine to me  I have a lot to learn, but need to learn it for my kids sake! 

i wonder if you couuld add something to his water? Maybe find something he likes ahead of time, and if he doesn't drink at the show, add something whatever it is that he likes. I know some people use gatorade.

As for how to keep him calm, I wish I could help, but I honestly don't. If you don't get a lot of replies here, you might ask in the show section of the forum? I'd be interested to know too


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Have you tried taking jugs of water from your house to the shows? I know that my animals never liked the change of water so they wouldn't drink the first day of the fair but then they got used to it. Thats my only thought.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

bringing water he knows is good

that helped my girls too


----------



## barrel/goatgirl (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks, ill try that. and As to calming him down do you think it would be worth trying to get some beach flower remedies and see if would help. Rescue remedy seems to work on horses, give a smaller dose to a goat. it safe to all animals. All so do you think maybe letting him smell some lavender oil. I just kind of thought of the journal i kept of stuff that works on horses. :whatgoat:


----------



## DPW (Mar 13, 2010)

We don't show our goats but I know how stressed they can get over even minor changes in their routine. We learned early on not to seperate one goat from the rest of the herd. Waaaaayyy to stressfull. I'm guessing that maybe after he has a few more shows under is belt he'll know what's going on and settle down. 
If there are no shows between now and the state fair maybe you could duplicate the situation as best you could and practise with him in a show like environment. Maybe friends and or family could help by "showing" other goats in the ring in your barn or backyard. Maybe having others in the background milling around serving as distractions might help. I assume there are plenty of distractions at an actual show.
As you've probably guessed by now I know absolutely nothing about showing goats. I do know that goats are most comfortable with a regular routine.
Are you allowed to take a herd mate along so he is with a buddy until show time? That may help him stay calm.
I've rambled on long enough now. Good luck at the state fair.


----------



## barrel/goatgirl (Aug 20, 2010)

DPW said:


> We don't show our goats but I know how stressed they can get over even minor changes in their routine. We learned early on not to seperate one goat from the rest of the herd. Waaaaayyy to stressfull. I'm guessing that maybe after he has a few more shows under is belt he'll know what's going on and settle down.
> If there are no shows between now and the state fair maybe you could duplicate the situation as best you could and practise with him in a show like environment. Maybe friends and or family could help by "showing" other goats in the ring in your barn or backyard. Maybe having others in the background milling around serving as distractions might help. I assume there are plenty of distractions at an actual show.
> As you've probably guessed by now I know absolutely nothing about showing goats. I do know that goats are most comfortable with a regular routine.
> Are you allowed to take a herd mate along so he is with a buddy until show time? That may help him stay calm.
> I've rambled on long enough now. Good luck at the state fair.


 i actualy don't have a herd yet. i keep my goat at the schools barn. we are talking about moving this summer, and then i would start a herd. there are two other goats up there and the are not in the same pin at the barn, not really even close. but at shows they are next to each other


----------



## Michelle (Oct 23, 2009)

Hello!! Is anyone going to the goat show in North Carolina this weekend. If so hope to see you their.


----------

